# The wife “smashed” Father’s Day with some “coal iron” happiness!



## civilsmoker (Jun 17, 2022)

So the wife went way out of the box for Fathers Day this year......this is what was delivered this AM.....

Coal Iron Works 12 ton mini press!






I
	

		
			
		

		
	






Fired it up already and this thing is just cooooooolllllll!!!!!!!!!

She got flat dies, drawing, square, & a blank set. This is going to totally change up the Damascus that I can make!  Also no more 6 hour burning propane for one San mai knife.....I’m so looking forward to doing canister Damascus!  Like I said the wife smashed it!


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 17, 2022)

Time for me to move. I wanna be your neighbor. You have some of the coolest toys on the block and I wanna come out and play   

Robert


----------



## sandyut (Jun 17, 2022)

Looks cool!  No idea how to use it tho.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 17, 2022)

That will DEFINITELY force any issue you have! LOL!!!


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 17, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Time for me to move. I wanna be your neighbor. You have some of the coolest toys on the block and I wanna come out and play
> 
> Robert


I have a buddy that is a machinist. Whenever I need something done, I bring it over to the shop at the start of the day 7am sharp, along with 10# of homemade boudin warmed up ready to eat. The boudin is for the office manager and the guys in the shop...my parts are usually ready end of the day. Sometimes I'll just stop by and drop off boudin just to keep them happy!! LOL!!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 17, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Time for me to move. I wanna be your neighbor. You have some of the coolest toys on the block and I wanna come out and play
> 
> Robert


Come on by! We have big boy toys for sure!  This thing runs on 110 and can roll around the shop on a cart and has 9000 lbs/ sq inch push with the flat dies about 20k/sqin on the drawing dies!


sandyut said:


> Looks cool!  No idea how to use it tho.


Thanks sandy!  Look up coal iron works 12 ton mini press.....there are many vids!


indaswamp said:


> That will DEFINITELY force any issue you have! LOL!!!


You got that right!  It’s crazy fast so will solve the issues quick!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 17, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> I have a buddy that is a machinist. Whenever I need something done, I bring it over to the shop at the start of the day 7am sharp, along with 10# of homemade boudin warmed up ready to eat. The boudin is for the office manager and the guys in the shop...my parts are usually ready end of the day. Sometimes I'll just stop by and drop off boudin just to keep them happy!! LOL!!


Bingo!......what time should I expect to see you......lol


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 17, 2022)

Cool looking Machine.  Totally out of my realm too, but sounds like top of the line.  Congrats!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jun 17, 2022)

That is some heavy duty Tortilla press, 

Got to love a wife that actually buys you real cool toys. Can't wait to see some cool Damascus Blades

David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 17, 2022)

You must have been doing an awesome job on your honey do list! That will be sweet and way quieter than a trip hammer!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 17, 2022)

Nice !


----------



## Ringer (Jun 17, 2022)

Sweet gift! Post up some pics when you smash some out


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 17, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Cool looking Machine.  Totally out of my realm too, but sounds like top of the line.  Congrats!


Thanks MJB!  It’s a recently new approach to presses for knifes. It has a smaller dies area for smaller production it’s also very portable vs that massive pressed of old. 


DRKsmoking said:


> That is some heavy duty Tortilla press,
> 
> Got to love a wife that actually buys you real cool toys. Can't wait to see some cool Damascus Blades
> 
> David


Oh man I might just have to make a tortilla dia.....lol.  I’m with you one some blades!


Brokenhandle said:


> You must have been doing an awesome job on your honey do list! That will be sweet and way quieter than a trip hammer!
> 
> Ryan


You have no idea Ryan...... the last few months of honey do’s makes me want to go back to picken rock out of the wheat field with a full hight side grain truck for a vacation!!!  LOL. 


chopsaw said:


> Nice !


Thanks chop!


Ringer said:


> Sweet gift! Post up some pics when you smash some out


Thanks ringer and will do!  I’ve posted this one before but is a fav one! This was Popeye arm version......





So instead of a 6 hour arm fest, it will be a 20 - 30 min breeze.......


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jun 17, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> I’ve posted this one before but is a fav one! This was Popeye arm version......


Love the wave. very nice work.

David


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 17, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> So the wife went way out of the box for Fathers Day this year......this is what was delivered this AM.....
> 
> Coal Iron Works 12 ton mini press!
> View attachment 634967
> ...


That’s awesome! What a great wife! 
What you do is out of my league, so jealous and happy for you! Congratulations!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 17, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Love the wave. very nice work.
> 
> David


Thanks David!



yankee2bbq said:


> That’s awesome! What a great wife!
> What you do is out of my league, so jealous and happy for you! Congratulations!


Many thanks and appreciation yankee!  The wife is a keeper for sure!  Home run!

I grew up in a very small town and we had to do everything ourselves.  I always loved doing both metal and wood work....in high school I spent 1/2 my junior and senior years building horse feeders and trailers for farmers as “animal science” to fill my biology and science credits.... it’s amazing how flexible a school is when you aid in getting donations to the programs.....


----------



## Steve H (Jun 18, 2022)

Nice set up! Great thinking with the power pack versus hand pump. We have both at work. A 12. And 24 ton job for the "light"work.  Pulling bearings from a 4"shaft is a breeze with them! And the noise when they break loose is music to my ears!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 18, 2022)

Nice civil looking forward to seeing your first project. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2022)

Very Nice!!
She's a Keeper!!

Bear


----------



## clifish (Jun 18, 2022)

So cool,  when are we going to see you on "Forged with Fire"


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 18, 2022)

clifish said:


> when are we going to see you on "Forged with Fire"


Make a set of steak knives out of a Rec Tec 1250 . 
He'll walk off the show , lol .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2022)

That knife looks fantastic!
It is way over my head, but I’m sure you will show us your creations with your new press!
Al


----------



## OldSmoke (Jun 18, 2022)

I love tools and that is a beauty! Love to see more of your work!


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 18, 2022)

I vote for a knife forum on SMF just for civilsmoker to post up his creations!!! LOL!!


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jun 18, 2022)

Nice press!

Impressive blade!

Cheers!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 18, 2022)

WOW!!!  Really nice gift.  That's going to make your forging sooooooo much easier.  Looking forward to seeing some as you make them.
Gary


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 18, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Nice set up! Great thinking with the power pack versus hand pump. We have both at work. A 12. And 24 ton job for the "light"work.  Pulling bearings from a 4"shaft is a breeze with them! And the noise when they break loose is music to my ears!


The power pack is a must, hand pump would not be fast enough.  Also it being 120v is sweet cause I can use it at any plug vs being limited to the 2 -220 I have. 


gmc2003 said:


> Nice civil looking forward to seeing your first project.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris!  Spent most of the days with the kids and wife cleaning up the shop.  I need to finish making my cart for it and it will be smashing steel!


Bearcarver said:


> Very Nice!!
> She's a Keeper!!
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear!  We are in the same page!!!


clifish said:


> So cool,  when are we going to see you on "Forged with Fire"


Thanks...and LOL....my son and me did train under a FWF contestant so does that count?......funny thing is he said the filmed like 4 hours of interview with him and used bits and pieces with editing to tell a story that didn’t even come close to the actual interview......


chopsaw said:


> Make a set of steak knives out of a Rec Tec 1250 .
> He'll walk off the show , lol .


!!!! I can see it now..... me.... “you guys have crossed the line, I’m out of here!” LOL.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 18, 2022)

civil....I would love to see more of your craftmanship. please post more of your knife projects.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 18, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> That knife looks fantastic!
> It is way over my head, but I’m sure you will show us your creations with your new press!
> Al


Thanks Al!  In a way it’s a lot like cooking..... there are some set rules but one can customize to their “taste”.

However, it is fully involved metal and woodworking in one piece though.  Tools used in making one knife include: band saw, welder, angle grinder, 2 belt grinders (platen, 6 inch wheel, 2 inch wheel, and 2-3 smaller wheels), forge, hammers, anvil, 3 vices, drill press, 3 types of clamps, disc sander, 2 buffers, controlled toaster oven, kydex press, 2 more types of clamps. 2 ton arbor press, Dremel, 6 types of files, 4 types of sanding sticks, 2 types of diamond stones, 2 shop vacs...and now the press and soon to be a PID ceramic heat treat oven........ FYI keeping all this organized really helps with my OCD! LOL...


OldSmoke said:


> I love tools and that is a beauty! Love to see more of your work!


Many thanks OS!  I will post up a couple past favs for ya....


indaswamp said:


> I vote for a knife forum on SMF just for civilsmoker to post up his creations!!! LOL!!


LOL, oh man I would have to step up my production to keep it interesting!  


TH-n-PA said:


> Nice press!
> 
> Impressive blade!
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks TH!  


GaryHibbert said:


> WOW!!!  Really nice gift.  That's going to make your forging sooooooo much easier.  Looking forward to seeing some as you make them.
> Gary


Thanks Gary!  Yes it blew me away.... I still have a hard time believing it’s in the garage.... I’m going to make a Damascus hunter for another scholarship raffle this fall. Finger crossed!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 18, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> civil....I would love to see more of your craftmanship. please post more of your knife projects.


Will do!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 18, 2022)

Concept knife....AEB-L Stainless






1084- mirror polish & birds eye maple. 





15n20 & walnut skinner 





Scholarship knife, 440 stainless





Personal kitchen utility 15n20 & mesquite 





I’m stalled on these.... mirror polished hybrid chef AEB-L. This will be a mater slicer...it’s not shiny enough for me so going to do a little more fine tuning...





15n20 kitchen set....these will be etched gray blades....


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 18, 2022)

WOW! Impressive!!

What do you charge for custom knives?


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jun 19, 2022)

Like Keith ( 

 indaswamp
 ) said above

"WOW"  
Those are beautiful, very nice work. And your new hammer is going to come in very handy , and make the process a lot easier, especially on your arms and shoulders.

You must make your own sheath's also. And your handle choices are great also.

David


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jun 19, 2022)

Beautiful blades 

 civilsmoker
 !

You are an artist!

Do you make the handles as well or buy blanks and custom?


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 19, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> WOW! Impressive!!
> 
> What do you charge for custom knives?


Thanks Keith, I will send you a PM.


DRKsmoking said:


> Like Keith (
> 
> indaswamp
> ) said above
> ...


Thanks David!  I do make the sheath’s myself. I would do leather but sourcing materials is harder. I’ve done leather work and may do some leather in the future...

Yes I’m excited to do more patterned steel as it is a one of a kind piece. Just very rewarding to do!


TH-n-PA said:


> Beautiful blades
> 
> civilsmoker
> !
> ...


Thanks TH!  I buy the Micarta sheets but I buy, dry, and stabilize (if needed) the wood my self.  I like walnut, maple burl, mesquite, but have some really cool stuff, palm, mango, spalted timarind, elk antler, Bethlehem olive, cocobolo, and a bunch others (too many to remember)....I mainly look for woods with character.  Some take a year of more to dry so I have a whole collection in the shop hanging out......


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 19, 2022)

This is a piece of walnut burl I’ve had for over 35 years that I’m waiting for that special blade for......


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 19, 2022)

Awesome work . No exotics , but I have all kinds of hardwood off fall that would make nice handles . I save everything .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 19, 2022)

Beautiful blades and awesome talent!

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 19, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Awesome work . No exotics , but I have all kinds of hardwood off fall that would make nice handles . I save everything .


Thanks chop!  I like to do bookend handles whenever possible so 1 x 1.7 x 5.5 blocks are prefect with waste from stabilization and cutting.  Maybe we should work a trade?


Brokenhandle said:


> Beautiful blades and awesome talent!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan, since I mainly do paperwork these days at work I have to use my engineering mind some how!!  Plus I get to play with cool tools!!!!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 19, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> 1 x 1.7 x 5.5 blocks are prefect


That one piece makes both sides of one handle ?


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 19, 2022)

Just sharing future scales.....
This is palm, if you cut it at and angle it looks like fish scales, it has to be stabilized but is unique!







This is spalted timarind (full respirator stuff till stabilized and finished).  Off the chart cool! It will polish glass glossy....











Mango...just not something you see every day........perfect for a fruit knife!






Bubinga....it’s got a cool name and cool grain.....it is also hard to get!






Olive from Bethlehem....again not something you see every day....






Chechen....nice colors and character!






Katalox....looks a lot like African Blackwood (but not $$$$&$)






Not wood but the view from the Sunday drive today!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 19, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> That one piece makes both sides of one handle ?


Yes, I usually stabilize it as a block then clean it up and cut it down the middle....the grain flows through the handle seamlessly that way


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 20, 2022)

What an amazing gift for an accomplished craftsman! Your work is awesome, thank you for sharing!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 20, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> What an amazing gift for an accomplished craftsman! Your work is awesome, thank you for sharing!


Thanks Jed!  Its a fun and rewarding "hobby" that can be done all year long!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 4, 2022)

So today was the day to break in the new coal iron.....

This billet is for a special knife..... it started out as 7 pieces of 1084 (dark etching) and 6 pieces of 15n20 (silver etching) for a total of 13 layers...... very fitting for Independence Day!






Fireworks up close and personal!






I can’t explain it but there is something magical about smashing a 1900 deg stack of steel..... it’s very addicting!!!!






I’m totally blown away with how quick this thing is......bingo it’s just grows steel!






And after a short fun filled Independence Day activity and the 13 layer Damascus billet is ready for 2 knifes.......


----------



## Ringer (Jul 4, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> So today was the day to break in the new coal iron.....
> 
> This billet is for a special knife..... it started out as 7 pieces of 1084 (dark etching) and 6 pieces of 15n20 (silver etching) for a total of 13 layers...... very fitting for Independence Day!
> View attachment 636656
> ...


Very nice work. Have you decided on a damascus pattern yet? I'd think ladder would be pretty dramatic in a low layer. Or twist


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 4, 2022)

Ringer said:


> Very nice work. Have you decided on a damascus pattern yet? I'd think ladder would be pretty dramatic in a low layer. Or twist


Thanks Ringer, this one will be simple 13 layers....ie 7 dark stripes and 6 light stripes....ie 13 total even layers with a slight wave pattern (thirteen states, & stripes on the flag)...... it will have American Black Walnut scales and 3 AL star pins outlined in black..... for the 3 branches of government..... ie will be the Independence Knife, forged on Independence Day!   It will be donated to a scholarship fund raffle for rural Idaho engineering students.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 4, 2022)

Looks like you had a fun day! Can't wait to see it finished! It's gonna be a beauty!

Ryan


----------



## Himanchu (Sep 3, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> So today was the day to break in the new coal iron.....
> 
> This billet is for a special knife..... it started out as 7 pieces of 1084 (dark etching) and 6 pieces of 15n20 (silver etching) for a total of 13 layers...... very fitting for Independence Day!
> View attachment 636656
> ...


Amazing Job. How much for just blade? I have scales so no handle needed


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2022)

Nice Stuff, Civil!!
Looks like a Mini-Steel Mill.
My Brother Jim (RIP) was a 42" and Combo Mill Roller for over 30 years, in Bethlehem.
I'm real glad to see you're using SCUBA when working deep with Spalted wood. That can be bad stuff!
There was a story in "Fine Woodworking" about a guy who used to "turn" Spalted wood from Roots. He developed a Lung disease & had live creatures in his lungs. He went to SCUBA, but too late.

Bear


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 27, 2022)

Bear came across this pic of Bethlehem steel during WWI


----------



## tbern (Nov 27, 2022)

^^^^^^^^^^
Great old picture!


----------

